
Ask HN: An acceptable cross-platform GUI toolkit? - adgasf
It&#x27;s interesting but disappointing that there&#x27;s no standout &quot;winner&quot; among desktop GUI toolkits. Among other things, devs want to write software that runs on their favorite GNU&#x2F;Linux distribution, but that also runs nicely and is easily installed on MS Windows and Mac OS X. Ideally there would be an API that abstracts over each platform&#x27;s GUI toolkit, giving native look-and-feel from one code-base.<p>I came across this old thread on the topic: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=423119 and there didn&#x27;t seem to be an agreed upon solution.<p>Have things improved in the last 3005 days?
======
moondev
Probobly qt if you are anti-electron

